# Does Patchouli EO discolour?



## KiwiMoose (Feb 1, 2019)

Want to use it in a white/cream coloured soap.  My supplier doesn't say what it does in CP soap.

TIA.


----------



## szaza (Feb 1, 2019)

I have a batch that discolored and I'm suspecting patchouli (at 40% of the blend) was the main culprit, though it also contained some orange which probably also played a part. A general indicator is the color of the EO out of the bottle. The darker the EO, the more chance of discoloration. It won't discolor as much as vanilla FO though! My discolored soap still turned out rather creamy after cure (though not castile creamy, more like cocoa butter creamy).  I'm just avoiding large amounts of patchouli with soaps I want to turn out white, blue or purple.

This is the only picture I could find of the discolored soap: you can see the white part isn't very white..


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 1, 2019)

szaza said:


> I have a batch that discolored and I'm suspecting patchouli (at 40% of the blend) was the main culprit, though it also contained some orange which probably also played a part. A general indicator is the color of the EO out of the bottle. The darker the EO, the more chance of discoloration. It won't discolor as much as vanilla FO though! My discolored soap still turned out rather creamy after cure (though not castile creamy, more like cocoa butter creamy).  I'm just avoiding large amounts of patchouli with soaps I want to turn out white, blue or purple.
> 
> This is the only picture I could find of the discolored soap: you can see the white part isn't very white..
> View attachment 35737


Thank you for that - that colour looks fine to me, I just don't want brown!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 1, 2019)

I use patchouli in a few of my soaps and I can't say that I've noticed any discoloration.


----------



## szaza (Feb 1, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I use patchouli in a few of my soaps and I can't say that I've noticed any discoloration.


Interesting! Maybe it was the  orange that did it then? I kept my base oils rather light, but the EO blend was brown so I assumed it was the patchouli. Thanks for sharing @Misschief


----------



## amd (Feb 1, 2019)

My soap with dark patchouli EO mixed with spearmint (I used about .4 oz patchouli). the speckles are dried mint leaves. It's cream colored compared to my usual white soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 1, 2019)

I also use a very dark aged patchouli that will make my batter a cream color. I use it at 6% by itself


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm a bit of a dummy because I just remembered that I used a 50/50 Orange and patchouli EO in that impression soap I made and it didn't discolour.  I wonder what will happen if I add a bit of cassia and amber FO?  Or should I not go there?


----------



## Meena (Feb 1, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I use patchouli in a few of my soaps and I can't say that I've noticed any discoloration.



Same here, @KiwiMoose , although there were not any white or cream areas on those particular soaps, it didn't turn my colors brown or brownish, or seem to have any effect.  It didn't accelerate, either.


----------



## Meena (Feb 1, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I also use a very dark aged patchouli that will make my batter a cream color. I use it at 6% by itself



mmmm, that sounds scrumptious!!  Does it actually state "aged"?  It sounds expensive.  I had to replace my patchouli last week, and was properly shocked at the huge price jump since last time I purchased it (a few years ago, I think).


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 1, 2019)

Meena said:


> mmmm, that sounds scrumptious!!  Does it actually state "aged"?  It sounds expensive.  I had to replace my patchouli last week, and was properly shocked at the huge price jump since last time I purchased it (a few years ago, I think).


Nope it is a great price from here  http://www.fragrancelaboratory.com/...ian-Essential-Oil/p/36089366/category=9255019 I have been using this one for several years


----------



## Meena (Feb 1, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Nope it is a great price from here  http://www.fragrancelaboratory.com/...ian-Essential-Oil/p/36089366/category=9255019 I have been using this one for several years



thank you!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 1, 2019)

So I've been and gone and done it!  Used 1/4 orange EO (just to slow it down a bit in case it accelerated), 1/2 patchouli EO, and 1/4 cassia and amber FO.  Smells quite nice


----------



## szaza (Feb 2, 2019)

Hmmmm that sounds like a lovely scent !


----------

